# smokinj is certifiably insane.



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Honestly. I buy some cigars off of him and he decided he's going to send the following to teach me a lesson:

Avo 22 - an incredible smoke of which this is only the 2nd I've ever seen.
Bolivar Gold Medal - been on my wish list for a long time
Opus X LBMF - Are you kidding me???
Montecristo #4 from the late 50's - Holy F'n @!#$
RyJ Celestiales from the 70's - YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!

Unbelievable, literally. I don't have to go very far out on a limb to say that David is the greatest of all time. I've NEVER seen a BOTL give so much to so many. CL is lucky to have you and I'm proud to call you a friend and brother.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

friggin awesome


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Unbelievable!!! Those are awesome!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

AVO 22???? AVO 22????? I'll trade you a box of cigars for that one stick!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is amazing - even by Dave's standards!:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

You are correct Mike, SmokinJ is truly INSANE! Holy WOWZERS Batman! Amazing hit there David, that was just nuts! Enjoy Mike, you deserve it bro! 

CD


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy s#$% that is insane david is unreal


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Smokinj has an endless supply - Damn!


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

:roflmao: THat Monty is more than twice as old I am. And its older than my mum and dad!!!Thats tops! Well done!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> AVO 22???? AVO 22????? I'll trade you a box of cigars for that one stick!!!


Talk to David.  I've smoked one before and I'll be damned if I'm not gonna smoke another. :lol: Its a helluva cigar.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Absolutely Insane he is!!!!
Well done David!!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Are u saying that the Montecristo is about 60 years old? U did say from the 50's right. Holy Cow!! Word to Phil Rizzuto


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Holy F*****G HELL!!!!!! I'd kill for those sticks! Nice hit!


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

Smokinj is good people. Terrific hit!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

David hits hard again,thats just crazy!!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit dude


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

David is F.N. nuts, I don't know that I have ever even seen a monte from the 50's in a picture...have fun smoking it!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

thats pure insanity!!! wow!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent hit! Love those Boli gold medals, would love to try one of the Avo 22, and the Monte - omg! Sweet...


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Someone call Sothebys


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just amazing!! That LBMF looks awesome! I have to agree 100%, David is one hell of a BOTL and ive never known of anyone so generous


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll have to let me know how that Bolivar is. That's my favorite ISOM cigar.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

I bow down to the master bomber, how may I serve you! and you could not have picked a finer BOTL to strike.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Unbelievable. I would be afraid to even mail a package like that.


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

That package is insane! nice hit!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome hit!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very well put Mitro I couldent have said it any better myself!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: An LBMF !!! You better keep David a friend!! Jezus, what an hit!!


----------



## ytford (Jan 16, 2008)

WOW what a great bunch of sticks, I definitley jealous.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Two words for that....GOOD LORD!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Everyone here has already said it David--you my friend as you can read and see here are a true friend and great a BOTL ----Very nice selection of smokes--Crap I was born in the 50's --to a well deserving brother no doubt---crazy like a mongoose---That is a good thing bud!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Un-Friggin-Beleiveable!!!! I'm wiping the drool from my keyboard, Trying to close my mouth. I'm honored to be a small part of this forum. The generosity of SmokinJ is off the chart. WOW,WOW, And WOW.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you even put words to something like that! Just incredible!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow great smokes


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

great job smokinj...that's a selection right there!!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice hit, David really knows how to smack a brother around!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Dammmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!! What a hit!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, nice job David. You are nuts!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont know if this was a bomb, trade or what...but HOLY $HIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

David is an incredible Bolt. I don't know how many times that he has been so generous to us in CL. 
Nice going David -


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

this is beyond description...with that being said, :dribble:


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

double post....sorry guys


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! I wonder what David has for a Humi? A whole B&M?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

That is one INCREDIBLE hit!!


----------

